# Difference Between 2 Different Jungle Dawn LED's sold on Josh's Frog?



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

I was on Joshsfrogs.com and notice that the Jungle Dawn 13 Watt LED Light dropped in price by 10.00 which is cool but I noticed something else.

A New Light 

LED Terrarium and Vivarium Lighting for Reptiles and Amphibians | Josh's Frogs

It is called "Green Glow"

I was wondering the difference between this Light and the Regular version.

I like the original but am thinking about getting the new light.

Has anybody tried it out yet?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

that Frog Guy said:


> I was on Joshsfrogs.com and notice that the Jungle Dawn 13 Watt LED Light dropped in price by 10.00 which is cool but I noticed something else.
> 
> A New Light
> 
> ...


The Green Glow are another bulb brand entirely. Todd from LYR has nothing to do with those. Josh just decided to carry a cheaper led bulb from a different manufacturer. 

Now that JD's have dropped in price not much reason to go with anything else. The JD's come with a mix 6500 and 4500K leds that give you a better spectrum for plant growth, more true to life colors, and just a better overall look IMO. I have a brand of LED similar to the Josh's bulb that is all 6500K, and I'd rather use it then a regular CFL but the JD's light looks a lot nicer, grows plants better and the frog and plant colors "pop" a bit more. 

I think the mixed LEDs especially with the sale price are worth a few extra bucks.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

The Jungle Dawns have been working for me. I like the mixed spectrum LEDs that the others don't offer. I have a room full of them!


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I am in the process of setting up 2 experiments that will test several aspects of performance between brand name Jungle Dawn LED's and generic LED's. Please watch for my threads on these 2 experiments. I will be documenting my collected data and posting photographic evidence of their progress.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Does anybody have any comparison pictures so I can see the difference in color between the two bulbs?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

that Frog Guy said:


> Does anybody have any comparison pictures so I can see the difference in color between the two bulbs?



The color of the light? I don't believe a camera (at least the more common ones) would capture light differences. I do know that Jungle Dawn adds a row of yellow LED's that I have not seen on generic bulbs. I am waiting on the "newest" generic bulbs available, which boasts the most diodes, to arrive. I should be able to start my work late next week. I will post an initial observation and as many measurements I can gather, at that time.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

aspidites73 said:


> The color of the light? I don't believe a camera (at least the more common ones) would capture light differences.


Sure it would. If you put a camera on manual and properly set the white balance for the first shot and then didn't change it for the second shot, you'd be able to see the light temperature shift. It'd likely be pretty minor but it would be visible.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

aspidites73 said:


> I will post an initial observation and as many measurements I can gather, at that time.


How will you be taking measurement?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

jacobi said:


> How will you be taking measurement?



I will be measuring Kw/h used by each bulb via a device manufactured by P3 International. I will also measure kelvin temperature, Lux, and lumens/foot squared, using a light sensor by Capella Microsystems translated through open source software by linux. The resolution of these two devices would not be considered scientifically significant. I am concerned with a simple comparison, not peer reviewed publishing. Lastly, I will be using life itself as a measuring device. I ordered plants (2 of each) specifically for their need/response to higher qualities of light. For the purpose of this experiment, I will let the Flora speak for themselves. I will document, via photographs, the response I get in both growth and coloration. More than anything else, this gives me an excuse to build two new vivariums, and to absorb time. The latter being something I have a lot of. All other things aside, I am doing this for fun. After all, this is a hobby. Hobbies that aren't fun are appropriately called WORK!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

that Frog Guy said:


> Does anybody have any comparison pictures so I can see the difference in color between the two bulbs?


I don't have pics but let me see if I can describe it....

You know how when you use all 6500k bulbs things or the light have a slight bluish tinge?
That is gone...there is just enough extra red/yellow, whatever... In the JD's to kick that slight blue tinge, and I don't know if it is the right word, but things just look more "crisp" ..."real" ?


...And our plants tend to get enough blue in most 6000-6700K+ lighting, but the yellow/orange/red spectrum is a little lacking, so the plants like the extra *punch* at those other spectrums the JD throws at em. People have individual tastes so it is possible some will like the look of light that is a little bit more blue but I prefer what is more true to life in my vivs...and overall I just truly do like the look better.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> The Green Glow are another bulb brand entirely. Todd from LYR has nothing to do with those. Josh just decided to carry a cheaper led bulb from a different manufacturer.
> 
> Now that JD's have dropped in price not much reason to go with anything else. The JD's come with a mix 6500 and 4500K leds that give you a better spectrum for plant growth, more true to life colors, and just a better overall look IMO. I have a brand of LED similar to the Josh's bulb that is all 6500K, and I'd rather use it then a regular CFL but the JD's light looks a lot nicer, grows plants better and the frog and plant colors "pop" a bit more.
> 
> I think the mixed LEDs especially with the sale price are worth a few extra bucks.


I was using regular T5 HO fixtures & then I switched to the JD 13w LED ...
I gotta say that even tho my plants grew nicely with the T5s, theyre growing too much with LEDs. Definitely worth the price of admission IMO.

My broms arent coloring up ... but everything is doing even better than before.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Gamble said:


> I was using regular T5 HO fixtures & then I switched to the JD 13w LED ...
> I gotta say that even tho my plants grew nicely with the T5s, theyre growing too much with LEDs. Definitely worth the price of admission IMO.
> 
> My broms arent coloring up ... but everything is doing even better than before.


Rad...
I'm surprised you aren't seeing more brom color though. How long ago did you switch? Maybe it will just take more time


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I wish I'd noticed the JDs dropping in price before Josh's ran out. When they and the others (the Green Glow) are so close in price, I'm gonna go with the ones that are tried and true, just saying...

Best,
Ash


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

NE Herp has the JDs for cheap! I just got a few yesterday.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Rad...
> I'm surprised you aren't seeing more brom color though. How long ago did you switch? Maybe it will just take more time


Its been about 2 - 3 weeks give or take.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Gamble said:


> Its been about 2 - 3 weeks give or take.


Give it time, they'll get there.


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

jacobi said:


> Give it time, they'll get there.


Thank you for your understanding!

Yes, they can only make them so fast, but more are on the way to the US very soon.

Please keep in mind they are hand made. (hand soldered) 

In other words...the 2 types of diodes are set on the circuit board and then all soldered by hand.... as opposed to having a machine chug out the LED pc boards.

And the good people at the "Jungle Dawn®" factory are making more ....literally right now as I type this!

Jungle Dawns® come from a relatively small LED small factory... that does top notch work. 
It is only a small crew that makes the screw in Jungle Dawn LEDs and they deserve much praise for their craftsmanship.

Thank you!
Todd


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't think he was referring to new product arriving, but rather the color of the broms coming back...

I lost a lot of color in my broms when I switched to jungle dawns. Some of them totally lost their color and got extremely leggy to the point I had to pull them out. Someone recently noted in another thread that broms color up the best when they are exposed to some stress and I think since the tank was running cooler it wasn't drying(stressing) the broms out as quickly. Can't have everything I guess.


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

carola1155 said:


> I don't think he was referring to new product arriving, but rather the color of the broms coming back...
> 
> I lost a lot of color in my broms when I switched to jungle dawns. Some of them totally lost their color and got extremely leggy to the point I had to pull them out. Someone recently noted in another thread that broms color up the best when they are exposed to some stress and I think since the tank was running cooler it wasn't drying(stressing) the broms out as quickly. Can't have everything I guess.


It is interesting because some folks get color and some folks say they loose it.

But here's the thing.... 

Since LED are so new, it is hard to get a formula for watts per gallon or anything like that.

I have found that watt for watt, LED is about HALF the electricity of Flo.

So a tank that has say 40 watts of Flo. over it would get a similar light level with 20 watts of LED.

I do find though that folks tend to go "light" on the wattage of LED and tend to use around .75 watts per gallon.

This is based on the common set up of an 18 x 18 x 24 with an Exo Hood with 2 x 13w Jungle Dawns® in it.

So that is 26 watts of LED for approx. 33 gallons.

And yes... that will give nice soft "understory" light and maintain all plants, but using 1 watt per gallon up to 1.25 watts per gallon for tall and heavily planted tanks will give the broms and other plants more "umph".

And the other common application is 1 x 13w JD for a 20h vert ... and that is also a bit less than one watt per gal.

Pssssst...
In a week or so,* a WHOLE NEW style Jungle Dawn®* for plants and Orchids will be arriving off the assembly lines....
and we shall see what that baby can do!

It has the extra *red* and *blue* *"booster"* diodes designed to match the spectral absorption curve of chlorophyll.


Cheers!
Todd


----------



## Ultravincent (Sep 3, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> I wish I'd noticed the JDs dropping in price before Josh's ran out. When they and the others (the Green Glow) are so close in price, I'm gonna go with the ones that are tried and true, just saying...
> 
> Best,
> Ash


Sorry, I got the last 2 yesterday


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well... Take my 18x18x24 tank for an example here:

I had a dual hood with 2 23watt "daylight" CFLs in it....

I swapped the bulbs out with two 13 watt Jungle Dawns.... My broms lost all their color.

I added a 3rd jungle dawn bulb (one of those little single bulb exo reflectors) directly over my big brom in the back... All it did was get very leggy.

Since then, I swapped out one of the jungle dawns with an old CFL and currently that is the best looking brom in the tank.

My other plants grow fine and moss hasn't had any issue growing either, but my brom colors are just terrible with the jungle dawns. 

As for your point about watts/gallon... That's I think where cost is going to start kicking in as a major hold up. If I can toss one dual hood and some CFLs on a tank for like $35 vs 4 LEDs and 2 hoods for what... $170? Is the 2-3 degrees I'm saving on temp really worth it? I got decent growth and great color with the 2 CFLs as it was...

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Does anybody know if the new light (Josh's Green Glow) gives off more of a Blue Color or not?

I use a lot of LED's on my Saltwater Reef Tanks that look amazing.

I put a Blue Ecoxotic Stunner Strip over one of my Frog Habitats and it made a world of difference.

The Terrarium was very very Yellow in color and ugly.

My Azureus looked "Navy Blue" in color.

Since I added the All Blue LED my Terrarium looks much more natural and more of a lush green in color rather than the ugly yellow it was before.

The Azureus now look more Royal Blue than Navy Blue too.

So what I am looking for is a Screw in (Jungle Dawn Type LED) that will go into my Exo Terra Light Fixture.

Does any body know which one would look more blue?

The Jungle Dawn or the Josh's Green Glow?

Or is their another Screw in LED on the Market that you could recommend for more Blue?

How many are on the market?

I have only seen these two for sale online.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Venutus1 said:


> Pssssst...
> In a week or so,* a WHOLE NEW style Jungle Dawn®* for plants and Orchids will be arriving off the assembly lines....
> and we shall see what that baby can do!
> 
> It has the extra *red* and *blue* *"booster"* diodes designed to match the spectral absorption curve of chlorophyll.


How are they visually?


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm looking to move pass the 5050 smd. I'm going for 1400 lumens straight down. To an above user these lights are more on the whiter side...


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Some interesting observations and opinions in this thread. 

I like using the Arcadia Moonlight LED Striplight running alongside with my Jungle Dawns. I originally planned for the moonlight to come on when my Jungle Dawns shut off, but I found that I just keep them on all the time. I have them aimed up towards the reflector so that they give a more even distribution of blue light. My center bulb is a CFL and it has a yellow cast, it will be replaced with a 26W ReptiSun 5.0 UVB very shortly. I'm interested in seeing how it works out.


----------



## dallas green and gold (Jan 30, 2013)

I personally hsve both I saw the fro green ones and figured I would try it. As I pove the jungle dawn that I have been useing for a while now ( I thougbt they were made by jd untill I read this )... in the event it was trying to match the jungle dawns I bought thru josh's they failed it is I fact a dimmer light all together I tried them o. A new tank I was growing in and have had very significant plant loss since the change I just switched my bulbs bavk to original jd s and will stick with what was makeing the plants grow great. I th ouvht tgey gave a more of a jungle feel so I tried it and am not impressed at all... my vote goes to original jungle dawns have not found anything better for the price

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

jacobi said:


> How are they visually?


ahhh....

we shall see when the latest version lands here next week.


good I hope! 
LOL!

Seriously,
I think they will have the same/ similar spectrum to the original Jungle Dawn™ spots that had one red and one blue 2w diode in them .... along with the 6.5 and 4.5k diodes.

They were nice and did have a little bit of a "grow lux" tint to them. 

Side note:
The cost to make the spots went up so much in the past year... that is why they went "bye bye".

I would have had to charge about 80.00 per unit, and that seemed like allot.

_But now I see LEDs costing HUNDREDS of dollars that would do one one tank... 
!!???!!_

_and are people buying them I wonder...?_

Hmmm....

Maybe 80.00 spotlights ARE a bargain and would sell???

Would they??? 
Should I do them again?

They were awful nice. 

Anyway, I digress. Sorry.

Cheers,
Todd


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Venutus1 said:


> ahhh....
> 
> we shall see when the latest version lands here next week.
> 
> ...


Do you have a Link for these lights that you are talking about so I can take a look at them?


----------



## stephen-mcginn (Sep 26, 2010)

I got a 46 gal bow front with 2 reptisuns 5.0 and a 10.0 but they are not in the tank but on top the 1/4" plexiglass.....it looks like crap so im anxious to see what the outcome is on this "lighting" topic.....

"MY TWO CENTS"
We have to remember that LEDS are still being experimented with and aren't as many being made...thus the high prices....So dont get discouraged by price they will soon be the same price as a cfl


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Venutus1 said:


> _But now I see LEDs costing HUNDREDS of dollars that would do one one tank...
> !!???!!_
> 
> _and are people buying them I wonder...?_
> ...


If these are the ones I think you are talking about... It's not like you are paying hundreds of dollars just for the bulbs... It is an entire unit with lots of features and as people noted in that thread it is a lot cheaper than most of the similar lights from the saltwater hobby... 


Apples to oranges...


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

carola1155 said:


> If these are the ones I think you are talking about... It's not like you are paying hundreds of dollars just for the bulbs... It is an entire unit with lots of features and as people noted in that thread it is a lot cheaper than most of the similar lights from the saltwater hobby...
> 
> 
> Apples to oranges...


And it's also 30w compared to 96w


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Good point... And it has networking capabilities, a remote control and the lightning storm feature too... Maybe apples to gerbils would be a better comparison...


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

I think Todd is on the right track with the added chips.

"White" LEDs tend to be very strong in the green-through-blue end of the spectrum, and weak in the red end. The reason LEDs look so bright is because the human eye is particularly sensitive to the green part of the spectrum, where LED output tends to be fairly strong.

The proper phosphor design would do the trick and provide the right spectrum, but apparently we are such a small segment of the lamp market that nobody is "wasting" time on that.

I also have a company manufacturing 13W 64-chip lamps for me (again I'll stress that I'm a plant guy), and they are a combo of bright white, warm white and red diodes.

The spectral graph posted earlier (taken from my website) is only the chlorophyll absorption, but plants absorb light a lot more broadly by various other chemicals that convert it directly to energy that is "pumped" to the chlorophyll to enhance its functioning, and that is what I've been shooting for.










Even with the added red chips, the other end of the spectrum is still stronger, but it doesn't display the decidedly blue cast many LEDs have.

I've had African violets, phalaenopsis and paphiopedilum orchids and a few broms under one at a height of about 12"-15" (depending upon the plant) for about 9 months now, and they all look-, and are doing great.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Venutus1 said:


> It is interesting because some folks get color and some folks say they loose it.
> 
> But here's the thing....
> 
> ...


I was debating on making a new thread about this but I figured I'd post it here and see what happens. 

Why in the world are we using things like lumens and watts per gallon!? I feel like I've stepped back into the early 90's here. Those measurements are irrelevant. This hobby needs to start using PAR like the rest of the world when it comes to growing things. I would spend the extra money on "reef" fixtures just because of the fact that there is usable data on them.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

that Frog Guy said:


> Do you have a Link for these lights that you are talking about so I can take a look at them?


Haha, that's COLD! You really want the owner of Light Your Reptiles, to publicly post his competitors ad? I'm not sure that is really in his interest.


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> Haha, that's COLD! You really want the owner of Light Your Reptiles, to publicly post his competitors ad? I'm not sure that is really in his interest.


He was talking about posting a link to the 30w Arcadia LEDs that are $80


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

fishieness said:


> He was talking about posting a link to the 30w Arcadia LEDs that are $80


Ahh. Duh. Of course. I thought he was asking for a link to _"LEDs costing HUNDREDS of dollars"._


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> Haha, that's COLD! You really want the owner of Light Your Reptiles, to publicly post his competitors ad? I'm not sure that is really in his interest.


? I am confused.

I just wanted to see what light he was talking about.

I have no clue what light he was talking about or who makes it for that matter.

I was just looking for a picture and some info on the light.

How am I being cold?


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

fishieness said:


> He was talking about posting a link to the 30w Arcadia LEDs that are $80


Wow. That seems like a steal.

Only 80.00 for 30 Watts.

I paid 300.00 for my 30 Watt Kessil A150 LED.

And I bought 3 of them.

I guess I wasted 900.00


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Trey said:


> I was debating on making a new thread about this but I figured I'd post it here and see what happens.
> 
> Why in the world are we using things like lumens and watts per gallon!? I feel like I've stepped back into the early 90's here. Those measurements are irrelevant. This hobby needs to start using PAR like the rest of the world when it comes to growing things. I would spend the extra money on "reef" fixtures just because of the fact that there is usable data on them.


"Those measurements are irrelevant. "

lol.
I always get a chuckle on Dendro.

And yes Trey, by all means...
you should start your own thread and share what you know about PAR values and what you are recommending for growing things.
Like what PAR values you would recommend for Broms (and what species). ???
That would be a good place to start and a help to the forum.

But just using using a simple watts per gal. (or "x" watts per cubic foot) as a starting point has served this old duffer well.

And it is easy for people to use as a rule of thumb, then they can always go in different directions from there.


Cheers!
Todd

PS.
I had my first successful saltwater tank set up in the mid. 70's. 

.....well before the 90's and Vanilla ice.

I took my last reef tank down just a few months ago because of lack of time and a pending move.
I do miss the 12 year old clarki clown though that was in that tank. He/she was like and old buddy in the living room after so long.

truth be told, most of the time now I just eyeball stuff anyway as far as "brightness" goes on any set up.
after a few decades , you can just tell.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Venutus1 said:


> ahhh....
> 
> we shall see when the latest version lands here next week.
> 
> ...


The spots were/are my favorite fixture I have used....I would buy them in a second. In fact 3/4s of my collection is under those. I would say watt for watt they were the best light on the market. Coloring broms no problem. Infact I can show you a brom (neo. Imperfection) in full color. The spot is 2 1/2 ft above the tank....Power to color and grow broms or other plants were/are not a question of can they, but a question of do I need to trim again?

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

Trey said:


> I was debating on making a new thread about this but I figured I'd post it here and see what happens.


OK. Here's one thing happening:



Trey said:


> Why in the world are we using things like lumens and watts per gallon!? I feel like I've stepped back into the early 90's here. Those measurements are irrelevant. This hobby needs to start using PAR like the rest of the world when it comes to growing things. I would spend the extra money on "reef" fixtures just because of the fact that there is usable data on them.


...and you would be foolish, as most reef lamps are the entirely wrong spectrum for plants.

Such a statement is akin to "I'd buy a Prius, because there is data saying it gets 45 mpg", when what you really need to do is haul lumber, necessitating the use of a truck.

(Sorry - I think I know where you're going on this - and I agree to some extent - but that wasn't quite the right tack...)

I absolutely agree that the data provided for most horticultural lamps is limited, however, PAR may not be a whole lot better.

PAR is the "mass" of photons between 400 nm and 700 nm wavelengths hitting the plant per unit area per unit time. If I have a lamp emitting at 450 nm and another emitting at 650 nm, and the photon flux is the same for each, the PAR meter would tell you they were equivalent, but you'd have entirely different effects on the living creatures under them. PAR is great for measuring differences in sunlight though.

All that said, it seems to me that if you have an idea of the output spectrum of the lamp (color temp is not really good for fluorescents or LEDs, as it is a _corrected_ color temperature - "corrected" to fool the eye into thinking it matches the black body radiator), and its output intensity, whether that be lux or lumens, or even foot-candles if you know at what distance, you can do pretty well.

I think the watts per gallon thing is ridiculous, but watts alone can help you estimate the output too. A typical T12 fluorescent puts out about 40 lumens per watt, a T5 about 90.


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Here is the ridiculed formula for anyone who wants a simple guide to go by....

Flo. lighting...

Use 2 watts per gallon (or 15 watts per sq. foot)

LED Lighting

Use 1 watt per gallon (or 7-8 watts per square foot.)


And even though it was eluded to above, 
salt water lighting is designed to replicate sunlight AFTER it passes through many feet of water and has had the warm wavelengths filtered down or completely out of it. 

Even though some folks like the look of the 10k or higher lamps, they are non terrestrial light and not natural for vivs.

Natural sunlight as is hits the ground is between 5.5 and 6.5K.

Cheers!
Todd


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Azurel said:


> The spots were/are my favorite fixture I have used....I would buy them in a second. In fact 3/4s of my collection is under those. I would say watt for watt they were the best light on the market. Coloring broms no problem. Infact I can show you a brom (neo. Imperfection) in full color. The spot is 2 1/2 ft above the tank....Power to color and grow broms or other plants were/are not a question of can they, but a question of do I need to trim again?
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll



They may be coming back!!!

From a new manufacturer.

And I have not forgot that they were originally created because YOU urged me to look into it, Azurel, about 2 or 3 years ago!


Cheers!
Todd


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

carola1155 said:


> Well... Take my 18x18x24 tank for an example here:
> 
> I swapped the bulbs out with two 13 watt Jungle Dawns.... My broms lost all their color.
> 
> ...


My guess is given the increase in visual light intensity I've seen from JD or even the off brand LED sticks... Is that *you are loosing out on the UVA* that is produced in CFL or FL lights. (there is your next project *TODD* UVA and maybe UVB LEDs? They make UV leds)

I pulled this info/links from sparkfun...
_*After reading some of these posts, I think it is probably wise for Sparkfun to stay away from LEDs that emit in the deeper UV. Deeper UV 5mm LEDs (352nm, 362nm, 375nm) are available reasonably and in small quantities from LED Supply:
5MM LEDs - LED Supply.com
For serious research quality LEDs, check Thorlabs:
Thorlabs - Light Emitting Diodes (LED)*_



that Frog Guy said:


> Does anybody know if the new light (Josh's Green Glow) gives off more of a Blue Color or not?
> 
> I use a lot of LED's on my Saltwater Reef Tanks that look amazing.
> 
> ...


Well most of us think reef lighting over a Viv looks horrible...I've seen it in person at it drives me nuts, but to each there own. Are you sure you weren't using 3000-4000k lighting? Regular "soft white" light, like most people light their homes with. That does look terrible over a viv. We mostly use 6000-7000k "daylight" or " full spectrum" lights.

It may just be also that is what you are used to, so you haven't learned to appreciate "daylight" in a vivarium  Anyways to answer your question since most other screw in LEDs do not have the 4500k LEDs mixed in like on a JD bulb, and only have 6500k,* yes they will look slightly more blue *then other "Daylight" LEDs but you are loosing out on valuable red spectrum for plants.



B-NICE said:


> I'm looking to move pass the 5050 smd. I'm going for 1400 lumens straight down. To an above user these lights are more on the whiter side...


Lumens is only Light visible to the human eye...it doesn't have much to do with usable spectrum for plants...but usually throwing more light of the same type does result in more overall radiation at a particular spectrum so in that sense higher lumens of the same type of light does give more red/blue because the plant is just getting more red blue. Todd beat you to moving beyond 5050 in his big LED strips though. Other sized/high output leds tend to be more expensive and you either have to arrange for them to be made for you like Todd did, or find a product already using them and become a distributor. I applaud your enthusiasm though...we need more innovators. 



Venutus1 said:


> ahhh....
> 
> we shall see when the latest version lands here next week.
> 
> ...


Todd your sending me some of those to try right? 

You need to infiltrate the Freshwater and maybe even the Saltwater hobby...us Frog guys are cheap LOL. I think most people unless they are lighting a Vert tend to wanna skip the spot light style bulbs in favor of something like the JD that screw in sideways. (When are we getting UVA Leds? See above comment about Carola's broms loosing color)



carola1155 said:


> If these are the ones I think you are talking about... It's not like you are paying hundreds of dollars just for the bulbs... It is an entire unit with lots of features and as people noted in that thread it is a lot cheaper than most of the similar lights from the saltwater hobby...
> 
> 
> Apples to oranges...


That is true...It is a bit easier to swallow paying in the 100+ range for an entire unit rather then a bulb...and the aquarium people have just gotten more used to the idea of spending big bucks on lighting then us I think.

Todd you need an online rep for the forums?...I could go hit up the planted aquarium and other reptile forums too... I need a job


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

At Dave, I'm not a handy dude to deal with strips, I was talking about bulbs. I don't see why everyone's saying they see blue, in some cool white LEDs. I don't see the blue only white...


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> ..............................Todd you need an online rep for the forums?...I could go hit up the planted aquarium and other reptile forums too... I need a job


LOL
it's no secret I am quite busy and need assistance!

and with the new Tropic Blaze™ HO t5 fixtures (featuring Arcadia Bulbs) that are just in...

*phew*

But it is packing and shipping here "in house" where I could use you, Dave!

however... I think the long commute would be kind of a deal breaker for us! LOL!

Thank you, though!

Todd

ps.
I do think that YOU would be the most fun to do creative set up videos of tanks and things with to put out on the web!
wouldn't that be a BLAST?!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

B-NICE said:


> At Dave, I'm not a handy dude to deal with strips, I was talking about bulbs. I don't see why everyone's saying they see blue, in some cool white LEDs. I don't see the blue only white...


Well most led strips/stick lights, and even spotlights use multiple individual bulbs. Todd's strip light uses a crap ton of little leds that are a different size and shape then the 5050...the old flexible strip lights used to use 3145 or something like that...to lazy to look it up but I think they could only emit one color usually, while the 5050's can do RGB if you want them to. But basically there are different sizes and shapes...some are square shaped, some are rectangular smd leds etc...etc... 5050 are just a good all around LED that has found popularity and come down in cost due to is mass production.

The Blue/red etc... Is referring to the color temp/hue of the lighting...most reef lighting averages out well over 8000k which makes things look very blue/purple...6000-7000k "full" or "daylight" spectrum still tends slightly more towards the blue end of the spectrum then truly pure white light...that is why they call it "cool white"...."cool" for blue (think ice ), soft for red/yellow/orange (no idea how that is "soft"...yellow daisies? ) 



Venutus1 said:


> LOL
> it's no secret I am quite busy and need assistance!
> 
> and with the new Tropic Blaze™ HO t5 fixtures (featuring Arcadia Bulbs) that are just in...
> ...


Hey it is my birthday, and my house has wheels!...well it can have them, but it might break apart and scatter all over the highway... probable would clear up some of the clutter though  And Maine has good fishing! ...maybe someday when I'm not so poor 

But I'm up for stuff I can do from here....I work for light bulbs and demo products 

Also...
Soon we shall see the rise of TechnoMage, Official spokesperson for *FaeTech* Vivarium Systems (You give us a glass box...we'll fill it with magic)... Who uses technology to simulate the effects of magic and his all powerful rave staff, that shoots bubbles and fireballs and a variety of other FX/Magic will be at his disposal 

(Coming soon to a forum, youtube channel near you... and a Halloween party probably not near you)


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Venutus1 said:


> ahhh....
> 
> we shall see when the latest version lands here next week.
> 
> ...


Todd,
Wish you would bring back the giant spots, I have 2 on my viv below, still thinking I need one more, what do you think?


----------

